# 65 Stingray J33 info needed...



## bobcycles (Feb 13, 2018)

Looking for someone hopefully local to So Calif but not limited to local 
who can screen a J33 guard.

Also looking for a source for the 'smoothie' type vinyl for these saddles
Not sure if it gets the glitter version in 65 or matte/flat finish vinyl..
or maybe a reputable Stingray seat restorer....pan is prepped and ready
to pad and cover.

Also open to other US (non local) sources.


----------



## GenuineRides (Feb 13, 2018)

Try Gary Wold at Koolestuff.com


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ridge Rider (Feb 18, 2018)

The J33 sported a standard  Sting-Ray guard. The Seat was solid white vinyl. The pan was a hard side .


----------

